# full access to hdd

## sk8harddiefast

i have mount my 2 extra hdd and i can see them.i have access to them but only to see my files.i can't delete or move files from them.what i sould do to have root acces to them???

here is my fstab

```

/dev/sda1    /boot    ext2    defaults       1 2

/dev/sda2    none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3    /    ext3    noatime       0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/dev/sdc1   /media/320       ntfs     rw    <===================

/dev/sdb1   /media/500       ntfs       rw    <===================

/dev/sdd1   /media/usbflash   vfat

/dev/fd/  /mnt/floppy           auto            noauto,user             0 0

/dev/cdrom   /media/cdrom   auto   ro,user,noauto,unhide

/dev/cdrom1   /media/cdrom1   auto   ro,user,noauto,unhide
```

----------

## yellowhat

Try to visit this page

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G

----------

## sk8harddiefast

```
ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/320

FATAL: Error inserting fuse (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko): Invalid module format

Volume name could not be converted to current locale: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character

ntfs-3g-mount: fuse device is missing, try 'modprobe fuse' as root
```

cd /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/fuse/

```

modprobe fuse

FATAL: Error inserting fuse (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko): Invalid module format
```

----------

## yellowhat

Have you emerged sys-fs/fuse, before emerge ntfs-3g?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

yes.and module fuse.ko exists in file fuse

----------

## Strowi

is 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 the kernel you are using? ( "uname -r")

----------

## sk8harddiefast

yeap =/

----------

## pappy_mcfae

sk8harddiefast,

The fuse module has to be enabled in the kernel .config. I suggest you take a look at one of my kernel seeds to see how to properly set up for fuse. Also, trying to invoke external drives via /etc/fstab (such as USB/optical drives) causes hal to be unable to read said drives. If you are running in a completely CLI environment, your /etc/fstab won't be an issue. If you're trying to run X, then you need to clean out /etc/fstab.

Also, don't forget to make modules_install once you reset your .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

